# TV makes a weird noise when I unplug it



## azurariverja (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi...I'm new to the forums here; I actually really need some help with a TV.

Earlier today I was loading all my stuff from storage into a trailer for moving to my new place...and in the process I accidentally knocked my television off of the table it was sitting on. It fell flat onto its "face," but when I picked it up it looked fine except for a small crack on the plastic covering around the screen.

I took it home and tried turning it on, and it seems to turn on fine and display properly. But when I initially plugged it in it made a faint squeaky-whirring noise, which went away when I turned it on. I turned it off and then unplugged it, and AFTER unplugging it, it made the noise again... almost like a squeaky door, but very faint.

One of the people helping me moved seemed to think it might catch on fire if I tried turning it on after dropping it. What I'd like to know is, do you think this TV is safe to plug in/turn on? I'm kind of scared of it right now, lol.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

That really depends on what kind of TV it is.


----------



## azurariverja (Feb 12, 2010)

oh! yes, of course.

I'm afraid I don't know much more than what is written on the TV; it's a bit old. The brand is "Sylvania," and on the bottom right corner it says MTS/SAP...it's also a flatscreen. 

Is that enough information to be helpful, or do I need to look somewhere else?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

DLP/Plasma/LCD?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Azurariverja


The sound you hear could be coming from a broken connection on a component called a capacitor inside the power supply. Capacitors are storage devices that holds electricity when you turn on the set. A power supply is a section inside your t.v where electricity from your house outlet is distributed to other systems inside the set. When you turn off your set the "squeaky door" noise you describe is perhaps a capacitor that is discharging (powering down). Which after you dropped your set, is moving and not making contact with the internal board creating a hissing sound. For safety purposes disconnect the set, and have it serviced by a qualified service technician.


----------

